# C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (VR6T running problems SOLVED)



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

I got the chip and MAF that Collier and Jefnes3 have created. ALL of the odd / bad running issues with the ATP chip are GONE. Part-throttle response is like stock. The car feels like it has factory installed FI. There is no bogging, surging or bucking no matter what the throttle input. I can floor it in any gear at any rpm and the car takes off without any delay. There simply aren't any running problems with this setup. As of now I'm running at 9psi, and the car is stronger than ever at full throttle. What really matters, though, is that I can drive my car how I want, not based on where the trouble spots are in the software. So far I've done highway cruising, closed course pulls in 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th and some banzai canyon driving. The $2500 I had mapped out for standalone is going elsewhere...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (cabzilla)*

If you like how it runs now, try re-rounting the BOV.... even better my friend.
This will get rid of the up-shift little buck that occurs because you lost
air through the BOV.
You can see this on the Wideband: with the BOV going overboard the injectors
shutoff until you step back on the throttle. If you re-route the BOV back in
this 'shutoff' occurs later, so if you shift gears at an average pace you'll be
inthe next gear before shut-off....no buck. 
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*

What are the wide band readings? say at 9PSI


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_If you like how it runs now, try re-rounting the BOV.... even better my friend.
This will get rid of the up-shift little buck that occurs because you lost
air through the BOV.
You can see this on the Wideband: with the BOV going overboard the injectors
shutoff until you step back on the throttle. If you re-route the BOV back in
this 'shutoff' occurs later, so if you shift gears at an average pace you'll be
inthe next gear before shut-off....no buck. 
Jeffrey Atwood

He has his BOV re-routed already.
I can contest to what 'zilla is saying. Car runs SO well. I will be buying this setup very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (mattstacks)*

a/f is 12.0 - 12.2 on my car. on the street in 3rd gear.
4th gear you'll see an 11.9 pop-up.
5th gear you'll see 11.8
The WOT fuel table is speed dependent. So when in 5th gear you'll be spending
TIME watching the revs rise so I there is a little more fuel to keep it cooler.
In 2nd gear you may see as lean as 12.7. Its so quick...
Rev limiter is 6900. ALL the time.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack's VR6* »_
He has his BOV re-routed already.


So you KNOW how it is....
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*

Can you do OBD-1?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (cabzilla)*

Okay now let's get a 4.0" maf / 42# injectors version out for the big boys.


----------



## Hessvr6 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Marty)*

That's all I'm waiting for...42# chip and MAF housing.....


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*

Wouldnt you want a litlle more fuel for 10-1 compression? like around 11.5 at nine PSI, twelve at the highest?
Just to be safe


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (cabzilla)*

If only this was available for the MK4 VR6....Jeff, any time soon?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (cabzilla)*

Cool, make a setup that runs 15 PSI and we'll all be happy


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (HOTSKILLET98)*

Dear All,
I am very happy to see the results of our well-engineered parts paying-off for our fellow VeeDub owners. I know that Jeff and I have gone to a great deal of work, and expense to do this right. Jeff has put in countless hours of R&D, as well as being driven by his own desire to do things right.
It is a real joy for Jeff and I to hear feedback from those who have been willing to take a chance on our setup. It makes all the work worth while when you hear of someone like Cabzilla, who has found a new love for his car
One of our largest motivations in getting together to develop this package was to help fellow Turbo owners to have an efficient, cost-effective means of Engine Management. We can't all claim to be engineers, or even know what we are doing with our cars; but that should not exclude us from enjoying the indescribable feeling of driving a TURBO car.
We will continue to listen to you, the car enthusiasts, the customer, and develop items that will make all of our driving experiences better; please support us as we continue to develop items in the future for our cars.
Jeff and I are not in this for the 'overnight' success...........we hope to be able to provide, and develop items for our cars for years to come. 

If there is anything that I can do, or any questions that can be answered, please do not hesitate to contact me. Jeff and I are in contact with each other on a daily basis, and promise to address each and every question that is sent our way.
Thanks for the update CABZILLA, we are both so very pleased that your are enjoying our product.
Sincerely,
Chris


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (HOTSKILLET98)*

Sweet can't wait to get my 3" with 30# setup!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (collier)*

Update: I really, really like my car again. It's the first time since I had the turbo stuff done that I can drive my car without thinking about fueling and bucking and leaning out and popping out of enrichment and the million other things the old chip did.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_Can you do OBD-1?

Ditto...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (nuugen)*

OBD1:
Not sure.... I know I can write the software, but you guys may have to
'upgrade' to an OBD2 MAF sensor. I don't think that the OBD1 sensors
are as 'removeable' as the OBD2 '96+ sensors are...
Also I need a car to write the chip on. I could just guess...
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Black VR6 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*

Any plans to work on a MKIV version? Sounds like exactly the right fix for me.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Black VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black VR6* »_Any plans to work on a MKIV version?

My sentiment exaclty... They're absolutly NO fuel tuning available for the MK4 VR's and a tun for tha MK3. I'm tired of seeing IS300's and 350z w/dbw running 300whp+ with nothing more than larger inj and Greddy eManage. If they can do it, why can't we.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Black VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black VR6* »_Any plans to work on a MKIV version? 

Yes, we do have plans for an MKIV Turbo fitment....but not until this fall.
I have (2) MKIV cars locally that I am going to be turbocharging, and Jeff will be using them as our development beds for the MKIV Turbo Chip/MAF setup.
So our timeline is out about 4-5 months, but if you bear with us, we WILL have Turbo fitment for your platform








chris


_Modified by collier at 11:00 AM 7-21-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_with nothing more than larger inj and Greddy eManage. If they can do it, why can't we.

why don't you use eManage then??? I'm looking towards going to the AEM EMS system later this year possibly, no they don't make "kits" for our cars, but there are a good number of 1.8T'd EMS users(i believe both DBW and non-DBW), using all factory sensors and all that.
Experiment, do some stuff others haven't, its amazing what you can find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a







to jefnes3 and collier for having this one stop easy setup for turbo VRs!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_
My sentiment exaclty... They're absolutly NO fuel tuning available for the MK4 VR's and a tun for tha MK3. I'm tired of seeing IS300's and 350z w/dbw running 300whp+ with nothing more than larger inj and Greddy eManage. If they can do it, why can't we.

Go get an e-manage and larger injectors.... This will work on your car, but you
need to figure out how to hook it up and tune yourself...
I currently Don't have the hardware/software tools to support the 
Motronic ME 7.x. (mainly because I own an MK3) If my Mk3 stuff
sells enough or I buy an MK4 car, 
I will re-invest and support the 'newer' ECU's.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*

Oh Jeff might not know it yet, but we ARE getting the software to develop the MKIV platform........but for now, our emphasis will be on releasing the Stage II, and subsequent kits for the MKIII platform.
I think that I am in line for more B O O S T ! ! ! ! !

chris




_Modified by collier at 8:05 AM 7-23-2003_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Cool, make a setup that runs 15 PSI and we'll all be happy

Mark 3 is anxiously awaiting thie goods.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Mark 3 is anxiously awaiting thie goods.

MK4 is ALSO waiting....more anxiously!!!!!


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (LoGIc)*

SC applications are waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (IMWALKIN)*

If you mount the MAF before the SC. Stage 1 works now....
I don't know the effects of having a large MAF with smaller feed
pipe at the front end will have, if you can't/won't attach the MAF 
before the SC. I believe that there may be an issue, but i won't
speculate.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_If you mount the MAF before the SC. Stage 1 works now....
I don't know the effects of having a large MAF with smaller feed
pipe at the front end will have, if you can't/won't attach the MAF 
before the SC. I believe that there may be an issue, but i won't
speculate.
Jeffrey Atwood

I had to literally STUFF my 3" maf down into the fender, so i dunno about 3.5" mafs. Like anything else its possible. But most importantly, youd need the maf -> charger inlet pipe, and thats not easy to come by/fabricate. I would make the switch if Jeff could tune a chip on a vortech sc'd car. Otherwise, ill stick with the ATP sc chip setup until Jeff can find somebody to tune.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (cabzilla)*

Cabzilla,
Now that you have had a chance to run the MAF/Chip combo for awhile, what do you think??
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (cabzilla)*

Where's the 42# software for the big boys?


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (collier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_Cabzilla,
Now that you have had a chance to run the MAF/Chip combo for awhile, what do you think??
Thanks,
Chris

Well based on this thread I don't think too good








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=961875
But seriously wheres the chip for 15-22psi ??? 
I ain't go the money for standalone, and I need something for big injectors... 18psi isn't fun anymore







... I want 10's
Tim


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (GTRTim)*

We can appreciate the need for a higer psi chip, and the hardware to support it.....thanks for your steadfast patience, and consistent requests Marty








Jeff and I want to make sure that there are absolutely NO issues with the 30# before we start spending time developing the next level; if we do not undertake developement in this way, we will just have to many stage 'kits' with open issues, and that is no way to offer a product to people.
We will be attacking the higher psi stuff very soon......not to mention the fact that Jeff and I are both going to be turning up the BOOST very soon as we reduce our Compression Ratio








Chris


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (collier)*

I'm in for the MK4 VR6 turbo chip also.
Gary


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (garyw)*

So far so good with my Stage one ship guys! Gonna try and get a wideband done for ya I hope.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
But seriously wheres the chip for 15-22psi ??? 
I ain't go the money for standalone, and I need something for big injectors... 18psi isn't fun anymore







... I want 10's
Tim



I don't know if I can strech the ecu all the way to 18 +psi...
Are you willing to run a ~5" MAF housing and 48# inj.? 
I bet the idle will be tricky as the velocity of air through the MAF will be
rediculously low. (fix: just set idle to ~1200rpm, or whatever)
I'll make/tune this set-up for you custom if you want to try it, as long
as you supply the car and pay me something for my time.
I have been wanting to talk to the Jersey boys about tuning a car for
'show'. i.e. BIG SMOOTH power on the stock ecu.
Let me know if you want to get something together for next season.
Jeff


----------



## Hessvr6 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (Jefnes3)*

We talked about me coming up there for a weekend or something to get my car tuned for 15psi or better. Just waiting for you to have some time. 
Timmy if you want to come up there with me, that would be good...I think this chip would benefit us both....We could split the cost...up to you...


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (WickedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedGTi* »_So far so good with my Stage one ship guys! Gonna try and get a wideband done for ya I hope.

I just want to go on the record to report that we do not sell SHIPS








I don't even like the water much.
chris


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (collier)*

Gosh damn First I screw up the company name now I messed that up. I need to cailm down from having my goal of a VR6-T!


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: C2 Motorsports MAF / software review (WickedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedGTi* »_Gosh damn First I screw up the company name now I messed that up. I need to cailm down from having my goal of a VR6-T!

Well, no one can say that you are not excited.....


----------

